# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  tour vung tau gia re nhat ne. goi khang 0906571088

## phukhang29101990

CTY TNHH DV DU LỊCH THIÊN ẤN
THIENAN Travel Co., LTD
ĐC :32/6E Lê Văn Thọ, F11, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp.HCM
Fax: 08.62570238
Email : phukhang29101990@gmail.com 
Hotline : 0906.57.10.88
Website: Thien An Travel
================================================== ============ 

VŨNG TÀU – NÚI LỚN – NÚI NHỎ 
(Thời gian: 2 Ngày 1 Đêm, đi – về bằng ô tô)

NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – VŨNG TÀU – NÚI NHỎ

05h30 : Xe và Hướng dẫn viên DL Thiên Ấn đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Vũng Tàu. 

07h00 : Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Long Thành. Tiếp tục lộ trình, trên xe quý khách nghe thuyết minh, tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn: hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke có quà thưởng… 

09h00 : Đoàn đến Vũng Tàu. Tham quan tượng Chúa Ki Tô ở độ cao gần 200m ngắm toàn cảnh TP biển. xe chạy về bãi trước ngắm Bến Tàu Hydro Foi, Bãi Trước, TQ Đình Thần Thắng Tam.
11h00 : Ăn cơm trưa, nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 

14h30 : Tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: Đưa nước về nguồn, đua ghe ngo trên cạn, đi tìm nàg tiên cá, kéo co, cướp cờ, chui hầm địa đạo... 

06h00: Ăn tối + chương trình Game Show, hát nhạc sóng giao lưu. Chương trình đêm hội Khiêu Vũ Cha Cha Cha, Ruhmba. Vào tối thứ 7 khách tham gia xem đua chó, trò giải trí có một không hai tại Việt Nam tổ chức tại SVĐ Lam Sơn – VT.

NGÀY 02: VŨNG TÀU - NÚI LỚN - TP.HCM

05h00 : Xe đưa đoàn leo núi tập thể dục kết hợp tham quan đỉnh núi RADA (Núi lớn) cao 200m. đỉnh núi có resort 5 sao chuẩn bị khánh thành. Chiêm ngưỡng công trình Cáp Treo Vượt Biển VT, đã đưa vào khai thác.

7h30: ăn sáng, tự do tắm biển.

11h00: Quý khách dùng cơm trưa, làm thủ tục trả phòng, tạm biệt Vũng Tàu đoàn về lại Tp. Hồ ChíMinh. Trên đường về ghé tham quan mua sắm đặc sản tại Trung tâm thương mại Bà Rịa. bò sữa longthành.

18h00: Đoàn về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. 
DL Thiên Ấn chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! 

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 720.000/khách 

Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ) 

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM: 

Vận chuyển: Xe DL Aero Space, đời mới, máy lạnh. 
Lưu trú: Khách sạn 2 SAO đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 4 – 6 khách/phòng) 
Ăn uống: 
+ Bữa chính: 03 bữa cơm phần.
+ Bữa sáng: 02 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu… trà đá. 
Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp 
HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến. 
Vé tham quan theo chương trình. 
Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai 500ml/khách/ngày, thuốc y tế 
- Hình lưu niệm tặng đoàn

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM: 

Thuế VAT 
Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình 

CT dành cho đoàn từ 100 khách trở lên : Giá 670.000
Nếu đoàn từ 100 khách trở lên thì được tặng

ĐÊM GIAO LƯU
“ GAME SHOW + SÂN KHẤU HÓA”

Qúy khách tham gia chương trình GAMESHOW sôi động cùng nhiều trò chơi vui nhộn với các giải thưởng hấp dẫn dành cho đội thắng cuộc.

Phần 01: Lễ Hội Cầu Thần Lửa, Thần Bóng Đêm:
Hoạt Náo Viên công ty Thiên An sẽ tái hiện lễ hội cầu “thần lửa thần bóng đêm” kết hợp sự dàn dựng rất công phu của âm thanh ánh sáng, hóa trang hoành tráng hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến một đêm ấn tương cho quý vị.

Phần 02: Chương trình gameshow: Gồm một số trò chơi như sau:
Tiên nữ cỡi Cọp vàng
An trái cấm
Gỡ rối tơ lòng
Cao bồi miền viễn tây
Tóc anh đuôi gà
Disco tình yêu
Cha cha cha đọc báo…
Phần 03: Chương trình giọng Ca Vàng của Công ty 
Đăng ký bằng nhiều hình thức như Đơn Ca, Song Ca, Tốp Ca….. BTC sẽ bình chọn giọng ca đăng quang trong đêm (IDOL 2010) để trao giải.

Phần 04: Sinh nhật hồng 
BTC cùng chúc mừng các thành viên trong công ty có ngày sinh nhật trong tháng đi du lịch, cùng hòa mình với điệu nhạc của ca khúc “Happy Birthday”, bên chiếc Bánh Kem và Ngọn Đèn Cầy lung linh thật hạnh phúc( sinh nhật tập thể). Nhảy theo vũ điệu Disco giành giải thưởng có giá trị.

Phần 05: Cuộc thi hóa trang 03 miền ( thời trang kinh dị)
Các xe sẽ cử ra các thành viên tham gia cuộc thi, sử dụng những chất liệu đơn giản nhất trong cuộc sống làm nên những bộ trang phục đẹp nhất, lạ mắt nhất. Hoặc hóa trang Nam thành Nữ, Nữ thành Nam. BTC sẽ bình chọn và trao giải.

Phần 06: Chương trình rút thăm trúng thưởng
Mỗi thành viên đều nhận được một Lá Thăm từ BTC. Hoạt Náo Viên sẽ bắt đầu chương trình quay số.

Phần 07: Tổng kết trao giải và bế mạc
Công Bố và Trao Giải cho các đội thắng cuộc trong các Trò Chơi và chương trình Rút Thăm May Mắn. Người Đại Diện phát biểu. Kết thúc chương trình.

Cơ cấu giải thưởng bao gồm:

1. Chương trình Game shown: Nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn từ công ty Thiên Ấn Travel
2. Chương trình giọng ca vàng : 01 máy nghe nhạc MP3
3. Chương trình sinh nhật hồng: Bánh Kem Sinh Nhật
4. Chương trình hóa trang 03 miền: Phần quà ý nghĩa từ BTC. 

Chương trình rút thăm trúng thưởng:
01 Giải Nhất : 01 Đầu Đĩa DVD
02 Giải Nhì : Mỗi Giải 01 Bàn Ủi Điện
03 Giải Khuyến Khích: Mỗi Giải 01 Chảo Chống Dính


Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr.Khang : 0906.571.088
Yahoo: dophukhang 
          dulichthienan20
Mail: phukhang29101990@gmail.com

----------

